# Show your rig!



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

How long to sprayers usually last?
Kind of a loaded question I know, I was just curious to see your oldest working spray rig.
This is my 88 SuperNova. I added the tower filter back in 92 when I got it. Still using it to this day!
What ya got ?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh god, I'm going to have to take a pic and post in this thread. I have a Titan low boy from about 89 or 90. Not sure of the model # off the top of my head, but she keeps on pumping!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I wanna see someone post a pic of one of the old bulky 333's or 433s. I havent seen one in a while.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd post up pics but my 2 oldest sprayers were stolen, along with my van and trailer and never recovered.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure how old this sucker is, I picked it up in the early 90's Still runs good too 

Pat


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Pat that Binks wasp hands down in the oldest rig I've seen in years. Should be in a museum.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

parts are really hard to come by, I have a few bookmarks of packing kits I can still get, If I need anything else I'm outta luck. I know this thing is old as it was old when I got it almost 20 years ago. I would really like to know the history of these sprayers, super bee, hornet and the wasp. If anyone knows about what years they came out that would be great.

Pat


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is my dads Graco em230 i think it from the early 80s and it still works


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I wanna see someone post a pic of one of the old bulky 333's or 433s. I havent seen one in a while.


lol I traded an old 333 for this one and they paid me $100 too. I still have 2 of them but one is in pieces! Ill get a shot of them tonight!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

robladd said:


> Pat that Binks wasp hands down in the oldest rig I've seen in years. Should be in a museum.


The last sprayer I owned was a Binks SuperBee. I never used it so I sold it. I should call the guy and see if its still in action.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> parts are really hard to come by, I have a few bookmarks of packing kits I can still get, If I need anything else I'm outta luck. I know this thing is old as it was old when I got it almost 20 years ago. I would really like to know the history of these sprayers, super bee, hornet and the wasp. If anyone knows about what years they came out that would be great.
> 
> Pat


Just out of curiosity I shot an enquiry to Binks Technical Support yesterday and I received this today:

_"Super Bee in production 1970 thru early 90’s
Wasp and Hornet 1976 thru early 90’s"_


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I was thinking somewhere in the 70's. Thanks for that information 

Pat


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I cant believe it! I turned on the 333 last night and it actually still pumps fluid! I know it needs to be serviced and repacked but between the two I have I should be able to put one good pump together. Now I just need to find the serial number on it......if I can. I need to get a PDF of the service manual too. Nice winter project .
the other one is dis assembled so swapping parts is half done! 
Here is the beast without its cover.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have an old glidden formula 1 bought band spanking new in 83.. I'll get a pic of it.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Not sure how old this sucker is, I picked it up in the early 90's Still runs good too
> 
> Pat


Dude that is a cool looking rig. I have never seen a sprayer with slicks,although it may have come with tread initially.Mechanically that thing looks like it would pump drywall mud.Functionally I would hate to have to try and load it w/o ramps.Looks like stainless steel tubing as oppsed to chrome.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Delta Painting said:


> I have an old glidden formula 1 bought band spanking new in 83.. I'll get a pic of it.


I had 2 Formula 1 pumps! Dual motor monsters! 2 guns and 1.5 per minute! Wish I still had one of those! Great pump!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

No pics yet but I have 2 Spraytech 2155s (aka old Titan 440 without the electronic controls). I have them because they're about the lightest commercial duty sprayer I could find due to lower back and neck issues.

I ran the first for about 3-4 years until the lifetime warranty motor died and just got it back. Bought the second as a replacement until I got the first back. The original is still on its original packings and it's used 5 days a week, nearly every week of the year pushing latex flat and semi through it.

I used to have a very old campbell hausfield diaphragm pump until it blew up when I first started out, then a highboy Magnum X7, a Wagner ProGold and then the Spraytechs...

Jeremy


----------



## Jesse-N-Becca (Jul 23, 2010)

Waaaaaaallllleeeeeee!!! LOL prototype66 Haha thats cool chit.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

can you believe that hunk o junk still works! lol
I have two but I cleaned up the other and wrecked the fluid coil. I might switch out the pump to see if it works any better.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeez, I thought my 10 year old Amspray 2500 was old...there are some relics on here! I'm waiting for someone to post up a steam powered rig next:tongue_smilie:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

This my Baby my Graco 495 love it 
I got in march this year and it's my first airless love keeping it nice and clean : )


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

OK....now I'm jealous!:thumbup:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Our machines dont look that good after week 3


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

In the 1st pic you can see the Speeflo logo on my Atlas 30:1 Airless Air Assist.

In the 2nd pic is a Speeflo Powertwin Classic, best selling airless in history.

In the 3rd pic you can see that the airless pumps are the same on the Atlas and PT.
You can also see on the Atlas, moisture and air separator, manifold, HVLP valve and regulator, airless regulator, lubricator
airless valve. Also on the manifold are plugs for other aux. uses like air mixers, air dusters and tip cleaners. A feature that I have grown to love.

In the 4 pic is a CP 22.4 CFM compressor
and if you look all the way to the right you can see my Airlessco 690.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Some serious equipment!


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

robladd said:


> In the 1st pic you can see the Speeflo logo on my Atlas 30:1 Airless Air Assist.
> 
> In the 2nd pic is a Speeflo Powertwin Classic, best selling airless in history.
> 
> ...


Those are some pretty sprayers


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Have a few of these. Truly the best out there


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

thats a sweet rig :thumbup:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

That is basically a Speedflow right? Made for SW like a SuperNova is made by Graco?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

thats what it is......ive had graco and speeflo pumps, speeflo is ten times better. :thumbup:


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> That is basically a Speedflow right? Made for SW like a SuperNova is made by Graco?


Yea, it's a Titan speeflo 8900, also have graco's gh300's. To me there the same exact machine. Machines for the pros that know!!


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Hers another beast. This particular rig has painted 60 burger kings and McDonald's and prob 75 full Kmart exteriors. In the past 2 1/2 years. Never given me a problem.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

and that have the cheese! $$$
I have to stick with my Graco for a bit longer!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

pauly did you get the electric motors with the 8900s?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> pauly did you get the electric motors with the 8900s?


No, I have plenty of electric sprayers. Plus if I need an electric sprayer it's usually gonna be a smaller job where I won't need to lug around the 8900.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have the dinosaur 333 for big stuff and my SuperNova for smaller stuff.

Fer now!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so totally doing a frame off restoration of the old xc skid this winter.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

With Candy apple and flames!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

prototype66 said:


> With Candy apple and flames!


Was actually thinking about hvlp spraying it with Mercedes paint, and hanging it from the rafters of the shop.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Craig's list Austin Texas 









Sorry bad pic Graco 1095 1500 bucks 
Also there's 795 Graco extra pump 
1900 bucks little big for me but great prices


----------



## james_5905 (5 mo ago)

robladd said:


> In the 1st pic you can see the Speeflo logo on my Atlas 30:1 Airless Air Assist. In the 2nd pic is a Speeflo Powertwin Classic, best selling airless in history. In the 3rd pic you can see that the airless pumps are the same on the Atlas and PT. You can also see on the Atlas, moisture and air separator, manifold, HVLP valve and regulator, airless regulator, lubricator airless valve. Also on the manifold are plugs for other aux. uses like air mixers, air dusters and tip cleaners. A feature that I have grown to love. In the 4 pic is a CP 22.4 CFM compressor and if you look all the way to the right you can see my Airlessco 690.


 Would you be interested in selling your Speedflo classic? My dad had one when he started the business and for sentimental reasons I’ve been looking for one.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

james_5905 said:


> Would you be interested in selling your Speedflo classic? My dad had one when he started the business and for sentimental reasons I’ve been looking for one.


This thread is old, you are not likely to receive a reply.


----------



## duanegoubeaud (5 mo ago)

prototype66 said:


> Formula 1 pumps! Dual motor monsters! 2 guns and 1.5 per minute! Wish I still had one of those! Great pump!


 What is the model number of the dual motor unit? I have one but cant find the model serial plate


----------

